# Samsung RVU losing connection



## dbwell00 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi there, sorry if I have failed at searching for this...

I have a new Samsung 2016 40KU6300 working as a RVU client to a HR44-500, 0xbf4 firmware. It will not hold its connection. The failure manifests as a black screen... when it fails, it can be the video signal only, like the banners, menus, lists, and other items on the GUI still show up and seem functional with no picture at all regardless of changing channels, starting recorded programming, etc. It seems as though after a period of time the connection completely gives up to a totally black screen. When it it disconnected, the TV knows this--the logo on the app goes from a AT&T logo to a "RVU" logo.

TV was connected via Ethernet during setup, CSR authorized the MAC address on a phone call and everything went well. Then after a day or so got a random blackout or two. I may have gotten it to come back through other machinations, but RBR on the Genie is what it really takes to bring it back. Sometimes it stays for an hour, sometimes a day, sometimes two.

Yesterday I changed the connection from Ethernet to an old DECA bridge I had, the kind with the wall plug. It connected great and worked fine. Stability was way worse, multiple blackouts in a couple of hours. Hooked back up on Ethernet and RBR'ed, woke up and it was blacked out again. RBR'ed this morning and it connected again tonight after having been off all day.

Smart features on the TV came through the internet whether hooked up with Ethernet or DECA.

Router is a Belkin N300, 4 years old or so. HR44 is directly connected as the DECA bridge to this router. RVU is connected to a second switch which is patched to this router. All GB connectivity. DHCP for both the Genie and the RVU.

I'm halfway through a case with DirecTV, I called them tonight and they need it to be down to continue the troubleshooting... will do that once it goes down again.

Thoughts? Thanks all


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd go back to deca. And then run a deca test and see what signals you are getting. (Menu left arrow on the front panel I believe)

But... check that the tv has the latest software. Same for DVR.

Disconnect the system from the internet to take away the router being a problem. How far away are the tv and DVR from each other?


----------



## dbwell00 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. It didn't take long to do it again...chatted with support, they are doing a truck roll tomorrow...thus begins my year of protection plan 

TV has the latest software... DVR has 0xbf4, I think there may be a later update (C45?) but I'm not sure how to force the update, thought if it was public it should have happened?

Re-connected the DECA while it was messed up (banners/GUI but no program), the system reconnected and came back to life right away without having to RBR. Figured out how to get DECA test done (GUIDE+RIGHT approximate 1.2 billion times) and here are the numbers:

NODE Phy Level
0 -22
1 N/A (this is the Genie itself)
3 -21

Nds 0 1 2 3
0 243 263 0 243
1 261 239 0 239
2 0 0 0 0
3 247 245 0 245

In the RVU/MRV menu, there are lots of "Joins" and "Leaves" in the log for the Samsung.

Disconnected the bridge from the HR44 to the LAN... will see how it behaves and work from there. will update.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would connect BOTH the Genie and RVU TV via DECA bypassing any customer side equipment. 

What is the #2 node which is missing on the Phy level but present on the Mesh screen?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah that looks odd. But the numbers otherwise aren't bad.


----------



## dbwell00 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks folks. I forced a DVR update before bed, same software loaded that I already had...

When I unhooked the Genie bridge, it worked fine for a while then the RVU did the same thing (banners/no program). Since it had no DHCP server at that point the TV lost its address (169.X.x.x) with no hope of communicating once I unhooked it. Hooked the bridge back up, switched to Ethernet and the TV woke up, switched back to DECA.

Messed up again as of this morning... still banners/no program.

I don't know what Node 2 is... I have two other receivers (H25's I think) on coax. With the Genie, two H25, and RVU, that should be four things. One of them I don't think was turned on. Would that be it? I can re-run the test this afternoon with everything for sure turned on.

So, Genie via DECA, any other suggestions for my truck roll this afternoon? I'm thinking this doesn't go well.

Is there any way to convince them into setting me up with a mini or something without a contract extension if that's the way to fix this? Would a HR54 and C61 provide better results? If the only way to know is buy all that and try it, I may be looking into a different solution.

What's the chance the Samsung is defective? Preparing for a nightmare to get someone to own this.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well getting a client instead of the RVU without contract extension is something you would have to talk to customer service and not the tech. 

The tech can certainly install a client temporarily to make sure a client would work, then it would be up to you and DIRECTV to come to terms. 

It could definitely be the RVU TV but only way to prove to them would be to try another TV with the same configuration and that would be a tough battle to find with Samsung. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbwell00 (Nov 13, 2007)

peds48 said:


> The tech can certainly install a client temporarily to make sure a client would work, then it would be up to you and DIRECTV to come to terms.


Yes this is along the lines of what I was thinking... first things first I guess to find out on the Directv end.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dbwell00 said:


> Yes this is along the lines of what I was thinking... first things first I guess to find out on the Directv end.


Yep. Unlike receivers clients can be "activated" without first being consumed. All the tech needs to do is install the client and "replaced" using your existing RVU TV license.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbwell00 (Nov 13, 2007)

Update... when I got home to meet the tech, he was already on the phone trying to find out if he could just give me a client. He mentioned that the new technology just is glitchy sometimes and made no promises about being able to fix it. They told him I had to upgrade contract to get it... declined that.

He checked all the connections, replaced the barrel in my wall plate on the RVU, replaced my lnb (a few times since the ones he was carrying were bad), then the whole dish actually, replaced remotes where needed etc. Re-ran setups on everything and I know that we are in much better shape all around. He did all he could I think. With that said, I don't know yet the impact on my RVU.

I was able to convince him to install new DECAs on both the RVU and the Genie. They are the specific "RVU" DECAs on both sides. (my old one was a "CCK" type DECA). The Genie Ethernet connection was moved to the DECA, connected to the Genie coax with a 2 way splitter.

NODE Phy Level
0 -26
1 N/A (this is the Genie itself)
2 -25
3 -26
4 -7 (this is the DECA split off the Genie, very close to the back)

Nds 0 1 2 3 4
0 261 287 278 275 276
1 281 265 280 276 280
2 277 285 265 271 277
3 285 280 284 267 270
4 283 293 283 270 268

So, better. and no zeros since I ran the test with all the receivers on.

Just after we had gotten done running installation verifications on all the receivers, the RVU seemed to be glitched out again. but I ran the channel up and down and it came back in. We had just gotten done really messing with everything though.

We'll see how it goes. Regardless, I definitely needed what I got today, and a very good use of the protection plan with all the goodies he gave me. I had forgotten how good that is.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well hopefully this works out well.


----------



## dbwell00 (Nov 13, 2007)

It was so far so good this morning... TV was still on... leaving it for a while to verify. There is hope for it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dbwell00 (Nov 13, 2007)

Updating this thread with the current status. I have had no lockups since putting the RVU DECA on. I routinely leave the TV on all night and am having no trouble.

I am having another smaller issue with audio dropouts. Sometimes it will get into a mode where it will drop audio for fractions of a second continuously, just enough times to be very annoying. Seems to be just after turning it on or changing a channel, and changing a channel back and forth (maybe a few times) appears to fix it.... like it just didn't sync up with the feed properly and it's running out of buffer. Only gets into this mode once in a while.

I did one thing to the setup... removed the extra DECA at the Genie and went to the onboard DECA. It has had no detrimental impact to the stability and may have improved the audio issue (but not fixed it).

Hoping for further software updates for RVU and Genie... at this point this is very serviceable with this minorly annoying bug


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Audio dropping on clients is known issue. Your TV is a client and will have the same issue.


----------

